# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  स्तंभन दोष का हो सकता है हृदय रोग से संबंध

## xman

स्तंभन दोष और हृदय रोग की प्रक्रिया एक समान।मोटापे के कारण हो सकते हैं ये दोनों रोग।डायबिटीज से पीड़*ित पुरुषों में भी इसका खतरा।जीवनशैली में बदलाव कर कम किया जा सकता है इसका दुष्प्रभाव।

----------


## xman

स्तंभन दोष उस स्वास्थ्य परिस्थिति को कहा जाता है जिसमें पुरुष सेक्स के दौरान पर्याप्त लिंग उत्तेजना को कायम नहीं रख पाते हैं। लेकिन, क्या आपको इस बात का अहसास है कि इस परिस्थ*िति का संबंध हृदय रोग से भी हो सकता है। इन दोनों के संबंधों को जानकर आप समय रहते हृदय रोग का इलाज कर सकते हैं। यह इलाज रोग के गंभीर बनने से पहले ही उसे पकड़ सकता है। इसी के साथ ही अगर आपको हृदय रोग है तो सही ईलाज से आप स्तंभन दोष को भी दूर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*बंद धमनियों के कारण होता है हृदय रोग और स्तंभन दोष*अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस को कई बार अर्थराइटिस के गंभीर रूप में देखा जाता है। यह वास्तव में धमनियों में प्लॉक के जमा होने की परिस्थ*िति की शुरुआत होती है। शरीर में लिंग जैसी छोटी नसों में सबसे पहले यह प्लॉक जमा होता है। इससे उत्तेजना में परेशानी होती है। स्तंभन दोष को इस रूप में देखा जाना चाहिये कि बड़ी धमनियों में भी प्लॉक जमा हो सकता है। जिससे हृदय और अन्य अंगों पर भी इसका असर पड़ता है। और ऐसे में इसका सही इलाज किया जाना चाहिये। अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस शरीर में स्ट्रोक, एनेयूरसम और फेरिफेरेल जैसी बीमारियों के खतरे को भी बढ़ा देती है।

----------


## xman

*कुछ पुरुषों को अधिक होता है खतरा*स्तंभन दोष और हृदय रोग होने की प्रकिया सामान्य होती है। और इसके साथ ही इनके जोखिम कारक भी एक जैसे ही होते हैं। ये जोखिम कारक बताते हैं कि स्तंभन दोष, अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस और हृदय रोग के लिए उत्तरदायी हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

*डायबिटीज*जिन पुरुषों को डायबिटीज होती है, उन्हें स्तंभन दोष, हृदय रोग और रक्त प्रवाह कम होने से होने वाले कई रोगों के होने की आशंका बहुत अध*िक होती है

----------


## xman

*उच्च कोलेस्ट्रॉल*बुरे कोलेस्ट्रॉल यानी लो-डेंसिटी-लिपोप्रोटीन या एलडीएल कोलेस्ट्रॉल के कारण भी अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस होने की आशंका बहुत ज्यादा होती है।

----------


## xman

*धूम्रपान*धूम्रपान करने से भी अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। इसके साथ ही यह आदत  संभोग के दौरान लिंग उत्तेजना पर भी असर डालती है।

----------


## xman

*उच्च रक्तचाप*समय के साथ लंबे समय तक बने रहने वाला उच्च रक्तचाप धमनियों और नसों को नुकसान पहुंचाता है। इससे अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*पारिवारिक इतिहास*यदि आपके परिवार में किसी को हृदय रोग है, तो इस बात की आशंका बहुत बढ़ जाती है कि आपके स्तंभन दोष के तार भी दिल की बीमारियों तक जाते हों। यह आशंका और बढ़ जाती है यदि आपके सहोदर या माता-पिता में से किसी को कम उम्र में ही हृदय रोग तो ऐसा माना जाता है कि आपके स्तंभन दोष और हृदय रोग का कारण यह पारिवारिक इतिहास हो सकता है।

----------


## xman

*आपकी उम्र*कम उम्र में स्तंभन दोष होने के पीछे बड़ी वजह हृदय रोग हो सकता है। 50 वर्ष की आयु से कम के पुरुषों में यदि ऐसा पाया जाता है तो यह दिल की बीमारी का संकेत हो सकता है। वहीं 70 वर्ष की आयु से अध*िक के पुरुषों में स्तंभन दोष का संबंध हृदय रोग से होने की आशंका कम होती है।

----------


## xman

*अध*िक वजन*मोटापा और अध*िक वजन दिल की बीमारियों और स्तंभन दोष दोनों की आशंका को बढ़ा देती है। अध*िक वजन के कारण अर्थओस्कलेरोसिस और अन्य बीमारियां होने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है। इससे आपके लिंगोत्तेजना पर भी सकारात्मक असर पड़ेगा।

----------


## xman

*अवसाद*ऐसे शोध भी सामने आए हैं, जिनमें कहा गया है कि अवसाद हृदय रोग और स्तंभन दोष होने की आशंका को बढ़ा देता है।

----------


## xman

*हृदय रोग के कारण स्तंभन दोष का इलाज*अगर आपके डॉक्टर को लगता है कि आपको हृदय रोग होने की आशंका अध*िक है, तो जीवनशैली में बदलाव कर आप इससे पार पा सकते हैं। व्यायाम, आहार में बदलाव अथवा वजन कम करके ही आप अपने दिल को सेहतमंद बना सकते हैं। यदि आपको हृदय रोग के अध*िक गंभीर लक्षण नजर आएं तो आपको अध*िक जांच और ईलाज की जरूरत होती है। यदि आपको हृदय रोग और स्तंभन दोष दोनों की श*िकायत है, तो अपने डॉक्टर से स्तंभन दोष का ईलाज भी पूछें। यदि आप हृदय रोग की कुछ दवायें लेते हैं, तो अपने डॉक्टर से उनका स्तंभन दोष पर पड़ने पर संभावित प्रभावों के बारे में जानकारी हासिल कर लें।

----------

